# My birds



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi here short video on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKlFDoQAAx8


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice birds Cheema!


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice birds! I enjoyed watching!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice birds. Thanks for the vid. Peace


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks guys for liking my birds


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## fly_heart (Sep 8, 2009)

nice birds


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Loved the video and the music, it looked like that one was dancing to the music. I liked the idea of the stainless steel bakers rack for shelves. min


----------

